# ati-drivers-12.4 not stable?

## eccerr0r

I'm using x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4.

The machine normally runs OK but after about a week or two, X11 will suddenly hang up and the machine can only be accessed by network (can't do anything on keyboard/mouse anymore, it just freezes.)

When I ssh into the machine, there is an oops in fglrx... which is a pain...

Anyone see this before, or perhaps my hardware is failing?

3.2.1-gentoo-r2, 32-bit, PAE, 4GB RAM (Core2 Quad 9550S) - RadeonHD 5770

----------

## gorkypl

No idea, but maybe open drivers are worth a try? My 5750 runs rock stable (3D is very limited, though).

----------

## eccerr0r

Unfortunately 3D graphics is the sole reason for having the 5770.  Though I am curious how far the OSS driver has come...

Come to think of it I really should try my 3650 with the OSS driver...  It's not sitting in a machine at the moment after its fan failed...

----------

## gorkypl

Obviously you know this page?

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

Anyway, I think that giving the open driver a chance may be good idea, especially that the configuration is straightforward (no xorg.conf needed).

But if you need real 3D acceleration then you are probably convicted to the binary ati driver. Maybe the 12.6 beta will improve the situation...

----------

## eccerr0r

yes, this video card is the gaming card.  I've also tried running some OpenCL apps on it.  If I weren't using games on this card I'd probably have stuck with Intel HD3000 graphics or something, it's pretty good IMHO actually, plus it's got a fully OSS driver.

(Actually I'm very pleased with onchip Intel graphics even with the slower ones... as long as I'm not playing games on it ...  Really no need to buy a graphics accelerator.  I was quite impressed with Intel HD Graphics 3000 (sandybridge). )

But in any case I hope this is fixed, the older version of the driver seemed to have never crashed but had some drawing artifacts (like gnome-terminal wouldn't scroll properly on my second monitor)... sigh.  hate being at the mercy of a closed source driver...

(and the whole intent of getting the ATI is the hope that someday a fully OSS driver that will run 3D apps just as fast as the closed source.  But after seeing bitrot in the ATI R200 driver I'm not so optimistic... Tried to avoid nvidia like the plague just because it seemed vendor supported OSS drivers would require a miracle to happen.)

----------

## eccerr0r

Hmm... vmalloc failure:

```
vmap allocation for size 2105344 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmalloc: allocation failure: 2097160 bytes

X: page allocation failure: order:0, mode:0xd0

Pid: 4588, comm: X Tainted: P           O 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #1

Call Trace:

 [<c12cdfad>] ? printk+0xf/0x12

 [<c107afc3>] warn_alloc_failed+0xbf/0xd1

 [<c1095a0d>] __vmalloc_node_range+0x15e/0x16d

 [<c1095a59>] __vmalloc_node+0x3d/0x42

 [<f9941054>] ? KCL_MEM_Alloc+0xb/0xd [fglrx]

 [<c1095aba>] vmalloc_32+0x21/0x23

 [<f9941054>] ? KCL_MEM_Alloc+0xb/0xd [fglrx]

 [<f9941054>] KCL_MEM_Alloc+0xb/0xd [fglrx]

 [<f9945355>] drm_vmalloc+0xd5/0x250 [fglrx]

 [<f995a356>] MCIL_AllocateMemory+0x176/0x550 [fglrx]

 [<f9a1cf62>] ? _ZNK11R800AddrLib18HwlComputeMipLevelEP32_ADDR_COMPUTE_SURFACE_INFO_INPUT+0x22/0x60 [fglrx]

 [<f99db962>] _ZN2OS20allocateSystemMemoryEj+0x42/0x70 [fglrx]

 [<c1049fc1>] ? sched_clock_local+0x11/0x12f

 [<f99e2fbf>] _ZN16CMMHeap_PAGEABLE10expandHeapEy+0x4f/0xc0 [fglrx]

 [<f9a56852>] _ZN7CMMHeap10expandHeapEyRyPv+0x22/0x30 [fglrx]

 [<f99e146e>] _ZN7CMMHeap21allocateMorePoolSpaceEyPv+0xde/0x330 [fglrx]

 [<c104be86>] ? ktime_get+0x5d/0xbf

 [<c101c02e>] ? lapic_next_event+0x16/0x1a

 [<c1050aca>] ? clockevents_program_event+0xe2/0x101

 [<f99dfb57>] _ZN14CMMHeapManager13allocPageableEjR14CMM_ALLOCATION+0xe7/0x140 [fglrx]

 [<c1037434>] ? irq_exit+0x64/0x88

 [<c101c530>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x6c/0x7a

 [<f99f4886>] _ZN12CMMHandleMgr6expandEv+0x36/0xc0 [fglrx]

 [<f99f49c1>] _ZN12CMMHandleMgr3addEPv+0x81/0xb0 [fglrx]

 [<f99edaa6>] _ZN8MSF_CORE21get_surface_structureEv+0x56/0xd0 [fglrx]

 [<f99d73d7>] _ZN3MSF11create_surfEP9CMMClientP9CMMDriverPvRA4_K14CMM_ALLOCATIONP16MSF_SURF_ATTRIBS+0x17/0x1c0 [fglrx]

 [<f99d8c20>] _ZN3MSF21handle_shared_surfaceEP9CMMClientP9CMMDriverP10CMMSurfaceP16MSF_SURF_ATTRIBSP15_CMM_RETURNCODE+0x120/0x2a0 [fglrx]

 [<f99d2c2c>] CMMAllocSurface_WA+0x68c/0xcf0 [fglrx]

 [<f99d9df5>] ? _ZN10QS_PRIVATE9allocListEP9CMMDriverP13_QS_PARAM_WA_+0x1b5/0x2d0 [fglrx]

 [<f99f7114>] ? _ZN13NODElist_free19doGarbageCollectionEP7CMMNode+0x44/0x80 [fglrx]

 [<f99d4c32>] ? _ZN17SegmentMapManager4initERK10MemSegment+0x192/0x250 [fglrx]

 [<f99f6d70>] ? _ZN13NODElist_free7addNodeEP7CMMNode+0xc0/0x140 [fglrx]

 [<f99dd524>] ? _ZN7CMMPool8freeNodeEP7CMMNode+0x24/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<f99d7b8b>] ? _ZN3MSF9free_surfEP9CMMDriverP10CMMSurface+0x7b/0xc0 [fglrx]

 [<f99758ef>] ? firegl_trace+0x1f/0x180 [fglrx]

 [<f99e5adf>] _Z8uCWDDEQCjjjPvjS_+0xc7f/0x12f0 [fglrx]

 [<f994520f>] ? drm_alloc+0x15f/0x1d0 [fglrx]

 [<f99d18f4>] CMMQS_uCWDDEQC+0x34/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<f99788be>] firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE_32+0x3ce/0x500 [fglrx]

 [<c117de90>] ? _copy_from_user+0x39/0x4d

 [<f9976b76>] firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE32+0x86/0x130 [fglrx]

 [<f9976af0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x1c0/0x1c0 [fglrx]

 [<f9976af0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x1c0/0x1c0 [fglrx]

 [<f994e096>] firegl_ioctl+0x226/0x1170 [fglrx]

 [<f994086b>] ? ip_firegl_mmap+0x4f/0x4f [fglrx]

 [<f9940876>] ip_firegl_unlocked_ioctl+0xb/0xd [fglrx]

 [<c10b12ff>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x467/0x49d

 [<c1050aca>] ? clockevents_program_event+0xe2/0x101

 [<c1051807>] ? tick_program_event+0x1f/0x24

 [<c1049055>] ? hrtimer_interrupt+0x129/0x1c2

 [<c10b1363>] sys_ioctl+0x2e/0x4b

 [<c12d081f>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x28

```

----------

## njcwotx

I have been fighting this issue for several days now after an update installed the ati-drivers package.  I just saw this post.  Ill have to backup and read it but I thought I would drop in my comment first.

I have a Radeon HD 4550.

I was using the closed drivers provided by ati because I run vmware workstation 8 and they better supported dual screen (at least in my case) the the open sourced ones.  I think I had ati-drivers uninstalled and they got pulled in again on the update and borked the closed drivers.  Could not get it to work by uninstalling and reinstalling the closed.

I ran an emerge -uDNv system && world 2 days ago, ran for the rest of the day.  I shutdown and when I came back in the a.m.  any gui access was impossible.  I get black screens and lockup.  Xorg.0.log reported dri issues, no hardware founds,  etc.  I did a full emerge -e system, emerge -e world and ran on the original kernel config.  I updated my kernel and tried a few new wrinkles with the video driver and got nowhwere.

I have tried many different ways to get this back going but its definitely a video driver issue.  I would be typing a few pages to chronicle all that I tried.

I managed to uninstall all ati drivers and use the xf86-video-ati to get evilwm and kde to work (partially, as I cant get dual screen working right).  Im still fighting this issue, but ill be coming back here to see and post findings.

====update====

xf86-video-ati seems to work, but workstation 8 complaints no drm is working.  this is was another reason I used the closed source drivers from ati.

one thing I found concerning video drivers is there are many ways to solve this issue.  xf86-video-ati, ati-drivers, close source drivers, there are variations where you use radeon-ucode and put entries into the kernel config.

right now the only way I have been able to work (without drm support, but libdrm is installed) is xf86-video-ati-6.14.3 and leave drm support unset in the kernel.  at least now I can get gui support, but I will have to keep working to get the rest going.

Here are some links to resources I was trying but could not get to work.

http://blogs.gentoo.org/nightmorph/2011/05/13/howto-radeonhd-4550-gallium3d-ut2004/

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml?style=printable

----------

## njcwotx

Finally got my system back in order...

This is a bullet list of things and settings I did.  Partly as a reminder for me and partly as some things for you to think about.

make.conf was set to "r600 fglrx", i just set it back to "fglrx"

```
emerge -e system && emerge -e world
```

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

```

# eselect mesa list

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

```

```

 X11 # cat xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

        Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "Clone" "off"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-1"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Virtual    3840 3840

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes "1980x1080"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes "1980x1080"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

remove drivers supplied in portage.  I could get these to work but I had issues with vmware workstation 8 and only the downloaded drivers from ati work best.

```
emerge -C xf86-video-ati ati-drivers
```

download and install amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run from amd.com, its the latest driver downloaded from their site.  I did get xf86-video-ati to work, but it didnt work well with 3d graphics.  Perhaps I could have attempted to make this work, but i moved to the downloaded driver from ati. - aticonfig is a tool that will help build the xorg.conf.

Due to VMware Workstation 8 having some issues with 3.2 kernels, I stuck with my original 3.0.6 kernel.  I also had to rebuild the modules for VMware with "vmware-modconfig --install-all"

----------

